# My DIY " How to shoot the Bird from the car"



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Friends. NO, I am not the birds lover or Bird Photographer, BUT, I have one of the Best bird photographer in the world, as the teacher, and His Birds Photos have been publish in so many Magazine, Newspapers around the world. 
He teach me that, The most easy way to get close to the bird is in the car, and shoot from the car window-----"To get close to birds, one of my favourite techniques is to use my car as a hide. Birds will often let you get very close to them in a car, even if you're pointing a big lens out of the window! An added benefit is that you can use your car door as a camera support. I often drive with my camera strapped in to my front passenger seat until I'm in position and then slowly raise the camera to the (already open) driver's window. A beanbag or any support, can be used to provide support for your lens in this position. You can buy special clamps for this type of shooting."
Yes, I am the cheapo and want to use the thing that I already have around my home to do the best DIY for shoot the birds from the car's window----Here are 2 MY DIYs.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, I am the cheapo and want to use the thing that I already have around my home to do the best DIY for shoot the birds from the car's window----Here are 2 MY DIYs.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, I am the cheapo and want to use the thing that I already have around my home to do the best DIY for shoot the birds from the car's window----Here are 2 MY DIYs.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon. 8)


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, I am the cheapo and want to use the thing that I already have around my home to do the best DIY for shoot the birds from the car's window----Here are 2 MY DIYs.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, I am the cheapo and want to use the thing that I already have around my home to do the best DIY for shoot the birds from the car's window----Here are 2 MY DIYs.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, I am the cheapo and want to use the thing that I already have around my home to do the best DIY for shoot the birds from the car's window----Here are 2 MY DIYs.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, I am the cheapo and want to use the thing that I already have around my home to do the best DIY for shoot the birds from the car's window----Here are 2 MY DIYs.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon. 8)



Dear Mr. Click
You are welcome, Sir, Glad that you come to comment my DIY post at the first Member.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 10, 2013)

Surapon, thanks for sharing your low cost technological equipment again.


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Surapon, thanks for sharing your low cost technological equipment again.



You are welcome, Sir Dear teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem
If you like this kind of Cheapo DIY., I will try to post more in the New Post of CR.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surap[on


----------



## chauncey (Dec 10, 2013)

Gonna hijack ya to show my similar set-up for my personal mobility vehicle...can go places you can't ;D 





It's not me at the wheel but modeled by my daughter. When your 70 y/o, help is needed.


----------



## Harv (Dec 10, 2013)

Like Surapon, I have used a piece of foam pipe insulation over the window edge for years. It works great and is always readily available as I keep it in a seat pocket in the car.


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Gonna hijack ya to show my similar set-up for my personal mobility vehicle...can go places you can't ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Dear Mr. chauncey.
That is a great Idea, Sir, Not too long just another 5 Years, I might need this one too. Yes, Sir, You are lucky to have Free Beautiful model / your daughter to help you get this great picture.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Harv said:


> Like Surapon, I have used a piece of foam pipe insulation over the window edge for years. It works great and is always readily available as I keep it in a seat pocket in the car.



Yes, Sir, Dear Mr. Harv.
That is a great old trick for all/ Almost Bird Photographers use for long time, Instead buy the $ 30 US Dollars Bag from Camera Store., Yes, Sir , Me too, I put in my car Door pocket all the times.
Here is the Improve Pipe Insulation / Car's Window supporter, Add The End Wings , for not the Lens slip in to the window glass..
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Canon1 (Dec 10, 2013)

For me nothing beats a puffin pad and a heavy beanbag. No muss... no fuss.... they are just easy and stable shooting platforms.


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Canon1 said:


> For me nothing beats a puffin pad and a heavy beanbag. No muss... no fuss.... they are just easy and stable shooting platforms.



Yes, Sir, You are right on the target, Dear Mr. Canon 1.
I just try to do the difference way of all of the typical Bird Photographers do, and see how It work, with very small space to store them in the car.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Harv (Dec 10, 2013)

surapon said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Like Surapon, I have used a piece of foam pipe insulation over the window edge for years. It works great and is always readily available as I keep it in a seat pocket in the car.
> ...



God idea adding the end stops. The human mind is a wonderful thing.


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Harv said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Harv said:
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Harv.
After my White Lens hit the Glass 1 time, Because I am in the hurrt to catch the flying Bird, Yes, I need to do some thing Improve this Good Supporter.
Have a great day , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## jmphoto (Dec 10, 2013)

My solution uses that neck slicing strap you never threw away.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2013)

Good idea. Thanks for sharing.

...Welcome to CR


----------



## Canon1 (Dec 10, 2013)

jmphoto said:


> My solution uses that neck slicing strap you never threw away.



Thats interesting... and simple. Have to try that.


----------



## surapon (Dec 11, 2013)

jmphoto said:


> My solution uses that neck slicing strap you never threw away.



Woew, Wow, Wow--Dear jmphoto.
Your great invention are the best for shooting the Bird from the car----Thanks you very much.
The Next question is how is the easy way to attached to the Lens( That not have the Loop/ Like my 600 mm) and Camera with total ballance, and easy to remove the strap----Yes that will be my next thinking from your genius Idea.
Wow, Wow, Wow---I never think about this easy Idea and Work too.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 11, 2013)

Click said:


> Good idea. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...Welcome to CR



+ 100 for me too
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 11, 2013)

Canon1 said:


> jmphoto said:
> 
> 
> > My solution uses that neck slicing strap you never threw away.
> ...



+ 100 for me too.
Surapon


----------



## jmphoto (Dec 17, 2013)

Thought my DIY solution to keep shooters at hand, but off the floor when you slam on brakes might be of interest here. Used heavy cardboard box, utility knife, hot glue, and a bit of imagination. Adjust seat as needed. Foam in cup holder cushions nose down small tele.


----------



## surapon (Dec 17, 2013)

jmphoto said:


> Thought my DIY solution to keep shooters at hand, but off the floor when you slam on brakes might be of interest here. Used heavy cardboard box, utility knife, hot glue, and a bit of imagination. Adjust seat as needed. Foam in cup holder cushions nose down small tele.



Wow, Wow, Wow---Dear jmphoto---That is a great Idea/ Invention---THANKSSSSS.
Thanks for share this Great inventor with us. BIG BUT--For " Foam in cup holder "---Please do not put a hot coffee cup in that cup holder, you will be sorry of the damage Big White Lenses Plus make the Birds Picture Darker Feathers---Ha, Ha, Ha
Surapon


----------

